# Breeding Chilean Rose



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi
im thinking about purchasing an adult pair of mature chilean rose form the spider shop for only £25 !! i have always wanted to breed t's but could i please have some info on breeding these. and also can you breed them at any time in the year and also do i need a incubator ??
Ismail


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi again.
I'm by no means an expert in breeding, i have'nt yet bred Tarantulas, but there is two routes you could go:
1. Wait till the female lays eggsac and pull it out.
2. keep the eggsac in with the female till they babies start to emerge, then pull.
The latter is what i would personally do, but it leaves a risk of the female destroying or even eating the babies due stress.
The way to breed them:
Wait till female is freshley moulted, or find out when she moulted last, if within the last 3-4 months, it should be ok to breed, bearing in mind that if the females moults while eggbound, the eggs are lost.
Once you have fuond out that the female is ready to be bred, wait for the male to start laying sperm webs, then start feeding the female more intensley, so when the male does attempt to breed, the female is less likely to eat the male for Protein for creating the eggs with.
drop the male into the females tank, and watch, should start drumming(not sure if all species do this, but i know Poecilotheria do) and then the male should start advancing towards the female the male will then do a threat posture like position with his legs, and the female should mirror him, and then the should join together, and the males pedipalms will inject sperm into the female, to fertilisae the eggs.
This is just how i think it happens, using little chunks of info i have collected over the last year or so, so don't take this as gospel, but i think its fairly accurate.
HTH. John


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Its cool bud!
John


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Considering these are coming from thespidershop I think you'll have a good pairing of the same species, which is the first most important step.
The male will probably be sub-adult and therefore he needs to mature. Once he matures he'll have boxing gloves (emboli) on his pedipalps, and tufts of hair (tibial hooks) on the first two legs. After a week or 2 he should start to make a sperm web, this will resemble half a tent which he'll climb under to deposit his sperm and climb on top to charge his emboli. Unfortunately he'll then destroy the web so you'll probably miss this but you may see thick strips of web where it was. Place his enclosure (which could be a cricket tub) inside the females for a day or 2 (referred to as shark tanking) which might also encourage him to spermweb. He'll hopefully pick up on the female and you can release him into the females enclosure. Its important to make sure he has somewhere to retreat once the mating is over as its likely he'll "run for his life".
The male may drum or tap on the substrate and the female should respond. He'll then lay low to the substrate and possible raise his abdomen as the two get closer. They'll probably touch legs and the male will lift the female up to a near horizontal, holding her up at the fangs with his tibial hooks. He'll then feed the sperm into a little slit (epigastric furrow) in the female near the book lungs. Once mating has occured its possible to see a little bulge in the female in this area.
You might wish to try this a few times to ensure a good mating and then you should try to get the male out to other breeders.
Once this part is over you have a few months to consider the next steps.
A good book and guide to breeding is _Keeping and Breeding Tarantulas_ by. Ronald N. Baxter.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Didn't want to miss an opportunity to breed my female, so when a mature male came available I snapped him up. Mated on 24th september, the male died (as they do anyway) on 6th october, and female lated her egg sac a few days ago :2thumb:
They may be the most common spider but I can't wait for the babies!! Go for it!! : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

They may be the most common spider but they're not the easiest to breed. They're only as common as they are because so many are wild caught.


----------

